# Latte stencil Art Fail



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

My other half decided I looked a little depressed this am (I wasn't - it was just that it was rainy and she hadn't volunteered to walk the dog- and it was soooo her turn) anyway she nips out to cobbles garden centre and says she has bought something to cheer me up - effing latte stencils - WTF why would I want to put a stencil of a duck or a effing rabbit on my coffee - anyway I smiled and went along with it - see below - now that makes me feel depressed!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I see a new competition looming....latte art stencilling, and your ahead of the pack Jimbojohn


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> I see a new competition looming....latte art stencilling, and your ahead of the pack Jimbojohn


I was thinking I could set up as a psychiatrist and ask people what's this remind you of. Or I could read peoples fortunes- I see a dark danger ahead surrounded by sand dunes!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Excellent map of African continent.

If I look carefully I think that I can see my old house


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

That is so bad it's amusing .... Next week I will borrow my daughters stencils and make a couple of raptor/t-Rex or fairy lattes I think


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's so definitely a T-Rex not a duck...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Missy said:


> That's so definitely a T-Rex not a duck...


nahh its a dead lobster washed up on the beach....


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I want to see the "effing rabbit" was it in an *adult section* of the garden centre?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think that's pretty sweet she bought you them - a nice thought anyway. Even if it does look like a dog id his business on your coffee


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Stencil low shaker high and light... In a swishing motion.

(Not the sort of motion Jlarkin is suggesting!)

It's sweet, and maybe she's suggesting she would like a bunny on her coffee.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> I see a new competition looming....latte art stencilling, and your ahead of the pack Jimbojohn


You can also get those latte art pens to drag the crema around to get some unusual art. Never seen one in action, though.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Missy said:


> I want to see the "effing rabbit" was it in an *adult section* of the garden centre?


here's the effing rabbit eyeing up teddy at a party watched by a voyeuristic / shocked angel - now if only I could combine those in just one cup.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Missy said:


> maybe she's suggesting she would like a bunny on her coffee.


an effing bunny


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

h1udd said:


> an effing bunny


She's either after a bunny or an effing...



Anyway that's a very very eclectic mix of coffee toppers.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I had them well one of my friends bought it for me for a birthday present. It went in the bin once they left the house. Lol


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

yup there heading for flea bay


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Oooh let us know the auction number


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> She's either after a bunny or an effing...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway that's a very very eclectic mix of coffee toppers.


Maybe just a Rabbit..... maybe a rampant one?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

h1udd said:


> Oooh let us know the auction number


Just search on eBay for "crap coffee stuff"


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Day 2 of the latte art fail blog - can you tell what it is? and its not a butterfly

~


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

What's the one top left - pigeon? Angel? Amish woman with bingo wings shouting "housey" and waving her arms?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Day 2 of the latte art fail blog - can you tell what it is? and its not a butterfly
> 
> ~


Double trunked elephant.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dare I say pony. Now do I mean small horse or cockney rhyming slang? ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I defy anyone to beat that.

Or to say it's anything less than perfection when I say my not quite two year old did it.... 

I'd totally screwed the milk, heated to 70 while shaking said child from my leg. And what better bonding than "mummy coffee" decoration?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

sweet and made while under enemy fire - you will be mentioned in despatches from the espresso trenches. as for me I'm facing a court martial for cowardice in the face of a latte.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Missy said:


> Double trunked elephant.


Well I thought that but its heads is a bit small - Hotmetal was correct its an Amish woman with bingo wings also known as a Christmas Bow!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> sweet and made while under enemy fire - you will be mentioned in despatches from the espresso trenches. as for me I'm facing a court martial for cowardice in the face of a latte.


You surely can't call the missus a latte!?

Looking forward to this morning's installment


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> You surely can't call the missus a latte!?
> 
> Looking forward to this morning's installment


Started off warm, with little bubbles (of excitement), quickly cooled, changed appearance but apparently it's all my fault and left a slightly bitter taste in the mouth... Is the last latte experience that I had, I'm saying nothing else, nothing else at all.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Day 3 of the latte art fail blog, suggestions as to the artistic underpinning of this iconic latte fail ?

~


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

What is it ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's a bats head (on the left) sat in a coffee cup, needs rotating 90degrees so the "cup" is the right way up.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Demonic Clown face?

John


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

will announce the stencils true form at 8pm tonight - anyone getting it right or the funniest answer can have the stencil posted to them 2nd class in a brown envelope (all expense spared) alternatively they can request that its thrown into the fires of Mordor from whence my precious came. (and its not to do with LOTR)

~


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like an exploding Malteser to me. Chocolate on the outside with a pointless centre? Or could it be the Mellow Bird flying the Nest(lé)?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

In truth its probably terribly mundane a bow with horseshoe or swags, maybe an angel above a semicircle.

However the more I look the more I see a cutaway view of a giant magnet extracting a large metal 'plug' from an orifice.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Quality!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well it is quite evidently either:

a) A "Cheshire" Cat

b) A Bubble Bee nestling into a tulip (your white foam distracts from its purity)

c) Just shite stencilling skills


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I made my own stencil years ago, i found the trick was to hold it really close and still for the best results.

Its a bull terrier. I dont use it anymore and a used it to stencil my calor gas bottle


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

When I see this picture I wonder why Mrs Jumbo Ratty gets two pastries and you have none.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

She had hers first then i had mine off the same plate,, saves on washing up


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I made my own stencil years ago, i found the trick was to hold it really close and still for the best results.
> 
> Its a bull terrier. I dont use it anymore and a used it to stencil my calor gas bottle


At last I can join in - is it really not a terrier atall but the tail of a DC10 or the corner of pacmans mouth with his tongue hanging out thinking about nicking Mrs Ratty's Danish and hiding the plate?


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it meant to be a fish?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The results - day 3







~

Its a Christmas wreath I think! - although could double at Halloween as an evil clown / pumpkin

Closest answer 1st Missey with Bow over something / magnet removing something metal from an orifice!

Also mention for sheer wit - Hotmetal - Mellow bird flying the nest'le - I'm getting flashbacks to my childhood now - shudder

Missy -If you would like is sent at minimal cost 2nd class post (in a plain brown envelope) so you can scare / threaten the kids with it - I will be happy to post it - just PM me with an address, it doesn't have to be your address - it could be someone you dislike instead - alternatively it will be cast into the fires of Mordor - I'm happy either way it will leave my house.

.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Go with Mordor, I would hate to see you spend a stamp on it...

I'm hoping my parents have a set of these in a cupboard. I'm heading there tomorrow with the old machine of doom, so will be joining you in sprinkling dodgy choc through strange holes!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

,








Its done !

More tomorrow - plus please add your own fails !


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> At last I can join in - is it really not a terrier atall but the tail of a DC10 or the corner of pacmans mouth with his tongue hanging out thinking about nicking Mrs Ratty's Danish and hiding the plate?


It was unintentional but fitting as it does resemble the tail of a DC10, thats a jumbo jet


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Day 4 - latte art fails - suggestions ?

~


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Sperm.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Close - 3 balloons - although I like to think it resembles the pants of people who have just been found out for hiding their money in off shore tax havens!


----------

